# A new salary advice question



## tintin123 (Oct 22, 2010)

sorry for another salary advice question. but some tips from this group would really help.

I am currently negotiating my transfer from london to dubai. the company wants to keep the cost to the company neutral. i currently make around 140K GBP. that translates to approx. 840K dirhams. My employer does offer usual acco, transport perks but they will try to bundle everything in this amount. 

do you think it is a fair deal? or is there a way i can argue for more citing high cost of living or something


----------



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

tintin123 said:


> sorry for another salary advice question. but some tips from this group would really help.
> 
> I am currently negotiating my transfer from london to dubai. the company wants to keep the cost to the company neutral. i currently make around 140K GBP. that translates to approx. 840K dirhams. My employer does offer usual acco, transport perks but they will try to bundle everything in this amount.
> 
> do you think it is a fair deal? or is there a way i can argue for more citing high cost of living or something


Not knowing much else about your situation, 840k dirham salary is ample for a single person or small family for that matter. Obviously there are other factors that can complicate that statement. Kids, lifestyle, insurance needs, etc.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'd sack you, if you're asking these kind of questions on an internet forum then you aren't worth that kind of salary.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I'd sack you, if you're asking these kind of questions on an internet forum then you aren't worth that kind of salary.


 

Also bear in mind no tax here so you miles better off. don't be greedy


----------



## expatwanna be (Oct 19, 2010)

*Not Fair*



tintin123 said:


> sorry for another salary advice question. but some tips from this group would really help.
> 
> I am currently negotiating my transfer from london to dubai. the company wants to keep the cost to the company neutral. i currently make around 140K GBP. that translates to approx. 840K dirhams. My employer does offer usual acco, transport perks but they will try to bundle everything in this amount.
> 
> do you think it is a fair deal? or is there a way i can argue for more citing high cost of living or something


If you're transfering to Dubai working for the same company that would seem a little unfair. Some of those perks are usually what increases a persons take home pay for being in country. Your only advantage will be the Tax benefits? But what would I know you earn four times what I do. I tried checking your profile to see what you do? Please tell me what I have to do to earn a crust like.! Brain Surgeon? Good Luck. And its not really fair for people to tell you not to be greedy
when you accustom to a life style it awfully hard to change backwards.

:focus: Live Life to the Fullest as this is not a dress rehearsal for the next!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Also bear in mind no tax here so you miles better off. don't be greedy


However the company saves as they don't have to pay the tax on the salary (or is it NI, I don't know) too.

However it does appear to be a "My dad's bigger than you dad" bragging post.

Me?

I wouldn't get out of bed for that!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

You just don't get out of bed


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> You just don't get out of bed


Why would i when i have such a beautiful woman in there with me.

That reminds me, i need a puncture repair kit, she keeps going down on me...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Also bear in mind no tax here so you miles better off. don't be greedy


It is not automatically tax-free from the day a person leaves the UK. Please take care when suggesting this, as it can be misleading

There may be liability to UK income tax for the remainder of the tax yeat depending on the exact date the individual leaves the UK, how many tax years they remain non-resident and how many days they spend in the UK per tax year.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It is not automatically tax-free from the day a person leaves the UK. Please take care when suggesting this, as it can be misleading
> 
> There may be liability to UK income tax for the remainder of the tax yeat depending on the exact date the individual leaves the UK, how many tax years they remain non-resident and how many days they spend in the UK per tax year.
> 
> -


Indeed, although I presumed they were coming out here to stay for a while


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this a trick question? Do a comparative analysis of your current salary, taking into account tax burden, mortgages etc. Then, analyze the offer, taking into account all continuing expenses from your home country, school and housing and other incidental costs that come into play in Dubai. Look at the numbers. Are they even? Is this a promotion? Does the offer pass the logic test?


----------

